# Mainboard MSI KT 4A-V



## sucherin100 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Habe schon im Forum geschaut und eine Ewigkeit gegoogelt und keine Antwort gefunden, auch nicht auf MSI Homepage.
Habe Board in ein neues Gehäuse gebaut, aber anscheinend einige Anschlüsse nicht richtig gesteckt oder an meinem Board ist etwas defekt. PC schaltet nur auf Reset Taste an, Pins getauscht, dann geht`s mit dem Hauptschalter, aber die Reset Taste nicht, auch bleiben die USB Anschlüsse, vorn am Gehäuse, inaktiv.
Im Forum habe ich einiges von Anschlüssen/Steckmöglichkeiten gefunden und ausprobiert, aber leider klappt es nicht so wie es sollte.
Wer weiß Rat ?
Danke, bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar.


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2008)

Inzwischen könnte der USB-Chip kaputt sein, heisst also, sogar wenn Du die richtige Belegung inzwischen gefunden hast, hat sie aufgrund des kaputten Chips nicht reagiert.  Wenn man den USB-Stecker falsch herum auf die Pins steckt, liegt Masse auf +5V und umgekehrt, das ist das Ende eines Chips..

mfg chmee


----------



## R1c0 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo sucherin100

Wie und wo hast du denn den Power-/Resetbutton angeschlossen ?

Laut Anleitung gehören die beiden an JFP1 !

Power -> JFP1. Pin 6 und 8 (obere Reihe, 3 u. 4. Pin, Schrift meist nach außen)
Reset -> JFP1, Pin 5 und 7 (untere Reihe 3. und 4. Pin, genau unterm Power, Schrift meist nach außen)

Für USB ist die Pinreihe beschriftet mit "JUSB1". Normalerweise kann man den Stecker nicht falsch anstecken da meistens eine Pinbuchse zu ist, das ist aber von Gehäusehersteller zu Gehäusehersteller unterschiedlich.

Hier noch der LINK zur engl. Anleitung, falls du sie nicht mehr hast


----------



## sucherin100 (28. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank Chmee und R1cO,  
die Anleitung hilft mir sicher weiter, werde Erfolg ^^oder Misserfolg melden.
Nochmals Danke, wünsche Euch ein gutes neues Jahr.
Gruß sucherin100


----------



## sucherin100 (2. Januar 2009)

Noch einmal Danke für die Hilfe,
bis auf die USB Anschlüsse vorn, läuft jetzt alles prima.
Gruß sucherin


----------



## R1c0 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo sucherin100,

Freut mich das alles soweit funktioniert 

Wegen dem USB:

Schau dir mal in der Anleitung die Seite 70 (3-24) an. Dort auf der Abbildung sieht man die Option "OnChip USB Controller" dort sollte auch bei Dir "6 USB Ports" stehen und den "USB Lagacy Support" aktivieren.

Das setzt natürlich auch voraus das die Front-USB-Anschlüsse richtig auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen sind.


----------

